# Game 79 Bucks vs Pistons



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (32-46) vs. Detroit Pistons (27-51).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119449604.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

So does Redd seem to be a bit passive in the minutes he's played since coming back?

Not much to say about this game, just two bad teams playing for something.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks lose. Of course Charlotte and LAC lose, so nothing really changes.


----------

